# How can I drive more traffic to me website?



## OCPRINTPROS (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, 

My name is Rob and I own a printing company and I was wondering if anyone knows how to drive tons of traffic to there site with out having to pay a lot in marketing? I use facebook and twitter and other tools of promoting, just wondering if anyone knew of some others I don't know of.

Thanks


----------



## intuos13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Your good. Cover both bases in your campaign for paid and low cost/free marketing. Gauge by ROI.


----------



## dcook7 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've used an email campaign program called Campaigner. It allows you to send out mass emails to your customer base. You can remind them every time you have a special. I think it's around $10.00 a month. The url is www.campaigner.com or there's another one called Constant contact. www.constantcontact.com. This is cheap marketing and the cool thing is it's an easy way your customers to forward your email along to people they know.


----------



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

SEO is definitely a must. Getting traffic from search engines as well as social networks is a way to go. Try to rank for something that has 3-6k searches a month with little competition. That way you bring in all those people on top of your Facebook fans and Twitter followers. Do some SEO research to touch on it further. Hope I could help. Good luck!


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes... SEO is the best way to draw traffic from search engines. Althouugh it takes some time(3-4 months) to optimize a site for targeted keywords and when your keywords would be on top 5 position at first page in Search results pages, your website would get good traffic.


----------



## resident (Jan 28, 2011)

IMHO
-bookmarking (digg,diigo,etc)
-picture bookmarking (I only know visualize.us)
-facebook and twitter
-SEO but it's difficult and time consuming


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

post a link to your website. the construction is key to getting up on the search engines.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I found a site called SocialMonkee and they submit your website to 25 social networking sites each day for free. This will really help with your SEO for your website. It all takes time but keep it going because it will work.


----------



## SupNY (Feb 17, 2011)

Harsh reality is that to gain such results as you require, you need to invest a lot of either of two things, time or money. Theres no free way to suddenly get loads of traffic, if there was then no one would waist the time or money doing it.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Forum posts with your website helps too. Commenting on YouTube, twitvid...
Having your site linked on other people's sites helps tons also.


----------



## vai (Dec 24, 2009)

A friend of mine gave me this very inexpensive idea- print flyers and go to local high traffic shops like bagel stores, coffee shops, pizzarias, etc. and ask the owner if you can post your flyer preferably on the door or storefront window. You can offer the owner a discount on printing if necessary. Maybe the flyer is a photo of a group wearing your printed tees, a short description and your website- that would catch my eye.


----------

